# video: CV Show Overview



## van_pire (Aug 13, 2010)

here's an overview video of the largest Commercial Vehicle show in Europe. there have been several electric vans and other innovative ideas. stay tuned for more! http://www.myvan.com/2011/04/15/overview-of-the-commercial-vehicle-show-2011/


----------

